# 2003 S-Works E5 vs. 2012 Allez vs. CAAD10



## shortynolegs (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello

I'm looking to pickup an aluminum bike and have been offered a great deal on a mint 2003 S-Works E5 with Sram Red. Is the E5 considered obsolete when compared to a new 2012 Allez or CAAD10? What are the thoughts on Allez vs. CAAD10 if go with a new bike?

Any comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## wawnagofast (Jan 17, 2007)

Well, yes, the E5 is outdated and probably worn out. Both the CAAD10 and Allez have stiffer BB30 bottom brackets and 1 1/2" headtubes, making them stiffer. I would say there is no comparison. A stiffer bike is going to make you faster, not having nicer sram red components.


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

CAAD10 frame is loved by a cult following of aluminum riders.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

CAAD10.That is the best alum frame out there right now. I test rode one and it rode like a dream.
try one and you will see.


----------



## joco (Dec 7, 2010)

I'd go 2012 Allez... I found the Aerotec tubing to ride a little harsh compared to the new E5s


----------

